# Footbeds?



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Peaceryder said:


> I was browsing over the footbeds in the shop the other day while I waited for my board to be tuned up and wondered what exactly the benefits of these footbeds are?
> 
> Reason I ask is because I'm debating putting a footbed in my older Salomon bindings in an effort to gain more comfort and most importantly heel/toe clearance when on edge.
> 
> Would just buy a new binding, but don't quite have the funds. Is it worth it or even workable to put a footbed on an old snowboard binding?


Are you referring to boot footbeds... or some type of binding riser like palmer plates?


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Are you referring to boot footbeds... or some type of binding riser like palmer plates?


Not sure exactly what they are called. The footbed was similar to the one you find attached to the Burton Cartel EST. I can see how those palmer plates might be beneficial for boot lift, but not as good with comfort obviously.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I use custom foot beds/insoles, for me it is not to make the boot fit better, they are to compensate for the fact that my feet have no arches. I use the equivilent in all of my shoes. When I by a new pair of shoes the first thing I do is pull the insoles and replace with custom ones insurance bought from the doctors office.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Peaceryder said:


> Not sure exactly what they are called. The footbed was similar to the one you find attached to the Burton Cartel EST. I can see how those palmer plates might be beneficial for boot lift, but not as good with comfort obviously.


Ah... I see didn't know they made footbeds for Salomon bindings like Burton EST. 

Yes, I was wondering how a palmer plate would help with comfort.

Hopefullly someone else can help you as I don't know.


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

kysnowboarder said:


> I use custom foot beds/soles, for me it is not to make the boot fit better, they are to compensate for the fact that my feet have no arches. I use the equivilent in all of my shoes. When I by a new pair of shoes the first thing I do is pull the soles and replace with custom ones insurance bought from the doctors office.


Definitely not what the TS is talking about.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Ah... I see didn't know they made footbeds for Salomon bindings like Burton EST.
> 
> Yes, I was wondering how a palmer plate would help with comfort.
> 
> Hopefullly someone else can help you as I don't know.


Well, they were made by Burton and I used the Cartel footbed analogy because the bindings in the shop were right beside it and had the same footbed. I'm just wondering how compatible these would be with my current Salomon bindings, which have no absorbtion tech. My boots are on the board pretty much because these bindings are over a decade old, lol.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you're talking about these: Thin Bed Mens | Burton Snowboards , right?

they are only compatible with newer Burton bindings as far as i know


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Peaceryder said:


> Well, they were made by Burton and I used the Cartel footbed analogy because the bindings in the shop were right beside it and had the same footbed. I'm just wondering how compatible these would be with my current Salomon bindings, which have no absorbtion tech. My boots are on the board pretty much because these bindings are over a decade old, lol.


Ah... Burton EST footbeds will not work in old Salomon bindings unless you do some crazy modifications to them... I would just buy newer bindings (I have a pair of Rome 390 S/M for sale! $80 plus shipping).


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Ah... Burton EST footbeds will not work in old Salomon bindings unless you do some crazy modifications to them... I would just buy newer bindings (I have a pair of Rome 390 S/M for sale! $80 plus shipping).


Yeah, thanks for the offer, but I'll pass. If I'm getting new bindings then they'll be new. May go for Salomon Chief. Thanks for the tips on the footbeds.


----------

